# Two Other Important Caches



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

In a previous thread, I discussed “survival caches”. In this one, I’ll present my views on 2 other important types I will call: “safety caches”, and “extras caches”.

During SHTF, is it possible that your valuables, (ie. precious metals), might be stolen by marauders, or your guns and “excess” food forcibly confiscated by the government? Yes, these things could happen, -no matter what defenses you planned against them. Therefore, anything valuable you don’t anticipate using in the near future should be put in a completely safe place, where no one else will find them.

If SHTF occurs, I’ll be hiding my “valuables”, and quickly. Where to put them? Many preppers recommend that you hide them in secret places in your home, -perhaps in the empty space beneath your counters, or in ventilation ducts, or behind baseboards, etc. These may be good hiding places to store extra food, but I don’t want to take such chances with my extra guns or precious metals. Government officers may use metal detectors, or be very capable at finding hiding places in homes. Additionally, if my house burns down, what will happen to my extra guns or precious metals, no matter how well they are hidden?

Still, we want to keep these things close enough to be under our constant observation. I propose burying them in the back yard, where they are impervious to fire and safe from being dug up by strangers. You might even want to divide the cache into almost all of it in one place, and a smaller amount that you can surrender if someone gives you no choice but to produce your valuables.

I’ll also use an “extras cache” of all the extra survival items in quantities more than I anticipate using, -extra propane stoves, compasses, flashlights, etc. that I might need if my house burns down. Normally, losing these things would only be a minor inconvenience, but I might need them if my house burns down, etc. They’re not worth the effort of burying, so I propose storing these things at a close relative or friend’s basement or garage.

Besides these 3, what other types of caches do you use, and how do you implement them?


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

in a complete melt down of society, I feel current precious metals (gold/silver) will be worthless and just added baggage weight to carry around. Precious metals to invest in for your survival need to be steel (as in gun steel), and bullets (lead to cast if you roll your own). This sir will be the 1st and last precious metals in a complete meltdown of society as we know it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I pretty much agree with yooper. The only precious metal that will be worth anything during 
the upheaval will brass and lead. But will you really want to trade yours off?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't say how wise the people are in ya'll's necks of the woods, but I can tell you how it is, here.

If you have a bag of silver dimes or any form of silver bullion that is immediately recognized (bars or rounds of well known companies), you'll be able to buy eggs or produce along the way.
The "hobby farmers" are not only building their yearly output, they are buying silver, themselves. They understand the value of silver and gold, so you'd better understand it, too.

Oh, and don't try and use your brass and lead to take what they have. They'll have "warrior gardeners" moving onto their land when things go bad.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If after SHTF you try to use gold / silver to acquire things you need you will likely die. Being well arm knowing how to use them and avoiding others is your first goal to prtect your life and goods.
Period.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The value of gold & silver will depend on the severity and duration of a SHTF scenario. The worst it gets, and the longer it lasts, the less precious metals will be worth. Yeah, they may _start out_ as currency, but if things get really bad and it looks like we'll never return to 'normal', they'll be worth zee-roh fairly quickly.

You can't feed your family gold or silver. Neither can they purify water. Nor heat your home. Or protect your loved ones from looters and bands of marauders. They won't cure your ills, nor provide light at night, or start a fire.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> If after SHTF you try to use gold / silver to acquire things you need you will likely die. Being well arm knowing how to use them and avoiding others is your first goal to prtect your life and goods.
> Period.


You're assuming those who have gold and silver are defenseless people waiting to be victims. You are assuming those who have crops and livestock are evil. You are assuming markets that will eventually spring up will be chaotic, dangerous places. 
Go ahead. Wander into the post SHTF with no wealth. History shows there'll be plenty of peasants, I suppose.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The value of gold & silver will depend on the severity and duration of a SHTF scenario. The worst it gets, and the longer it lasts, the less precious metals will be worth. Yeah, they may _start out_ as currency, but if things get really bad and it looks like we'll never return to 'normal', they'll be worth zee-roh fairly quickly.
> 
> You can't feed your family gold or silver. Neither can they purify water. Nor heat your home. Or protect your loved ones from looters and bands of marauders. They won't cure your ills, nor provide light at night, or start a fire.


Again, denial of thousands of years of history.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> Again, denial of thousands of years of history.


You're _assuming_ I'm saying_ not to have wealth in the form of precious metals_. I am not. I'm saying the value of that wealth _may_ dissipate rapidly.

_Not once_, *ever*, have I said, "Never have gold or silver because it will be worthless".


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think seeds, knowledge, food and equipment - guns, stoves, lights , radios would be more helpful to have post SHTF. For normal events I keep a supply of cash in small bills on hand. 

In Puerto Rico today and in New Orleans tomorrow the ATM's are or will be down , credit card machines are not going to work so if you did want to buy something you have to have cash or some thing to trade.

Will the person who has what you want to buy know what your metal is worth? Will they or you be able to break down part of it to purchase something that is not as expensive as the whole thing? 

I keep cash in small bills as the price of some eggs and produce gets to be a 20 when no one has change and all you got is 20's. 

I think at least a minimum of 200 in $20's , 200 in $10's , 300 in $5's and 400 in $1's should be kept on hand. Some pretty easy to get to - in a fire safe box inside a locked gun cabinet the rest you need to move something and use a shovel. 

I used to keep some gold coins when I lived overseas but do not think that there is anything of that much value I need to trade for where I live now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You're _assuming_ I'm saying_ not to have wealth in the form of precious metals_. I am not. I'm saying the value of that wealth _may_ dissipate rapidly.
> 
> _Not once_, *ever*, have I said, "Never have gold or silver because it will be worthless".


Why do you think it's value will dissipate rapidly? 
Whether its perceived value goes up or down, it'll stabilize regionally, as people find their places, whether it be growing vegetables, raising livestock or hone skill sets that are needed.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Seems to me a prepper would be better served to take all that money used to hoard (cache) precious metals and instead store (cache) food, seed, tools, etc. That way you and yours will not starve and then you trade your excess food for city folk's precious metals... for pennies on the dollar. As a landowner who plans on surviving a crisis by becoming self sufficient, I will be very hesitant to add wanderers to my group. But say wanderer A brings precious metals and wanderer B brings tools & garden seed. If times are bad, the dude with seed will be considered.

I understand why city folks would want to cache precious metals as opposed to seed. I ain't totally stupid. By doing so, you hedge your bet. You say you are prepping but know if there never is a crisis, well hell, you have all this money. If you cache items to make you self sufficient, all that is mostly worthless if nothing happens. Well y'all live in your dreams, cause if you come knocking when times are bad, I'll tell you where you can shove that metal.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I keep 10K in cash here for emergencies.

In a real national SHTF or whatever you want to call it, money will be worthless.

To starving masses, a slice of bread will be worth more than a 100 dollar bill.

If the grid goes down from an EMP strike, the only thing of value will be what you have stored for such an event.

Only fools would sell off food for cash in this scenario.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> in a complete melt down of society, I feel current precious metals (gold/silver) will be worthless and just added baggage weight to carry around. Precious metals to invest in for your survival need to be steel (as in gun steel), and bullets (lead to cast if you roll your own). This sir will be the 1st and last precious metals in a complete meltdown of society as we know it.


I completely agree with you. To me, the only purpose of having precious metals is to preserve their value until after SHTF, when you may need that money. Since you're not going to use it till after SHTF, why not just keep it in the ground?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> Why do you think it's value will dissipate rapidly? ..............


Who said it WILL? I sure didn't.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

******* said:


> Seems to me a prepper would be better served to take all that money used to hoard (cache) precious metals and instead store (cache) food, seed, tools, etc. That way you and yours will not starve and then you trade your excess food for city folk's precious metals... for pennies on the dollar. As a landowner who plans on surviving a crisis by becoming self sufficient, I will be very hesitant to add wanderers to my group. But say wanderer A brings precious metals and wanderer B brings tools & garden seed. If times are bad, the dude with seed will be considered.
> 
> I understand why city folks would want to cache precious metals as opposed to seed. I ain't totally stupid. By doing so, you hedge your bet. You say you are prepping but know if there never is a crisis, well hell, you have all this money. If you cache items to make you self sufficient, all that is mostly worthless if nothing happens. Well y'all live in your dreams, cause if you come knocking when times are bad, I'll tell you where you can shove that metal.


I think you have a very balanced perspective on the benefits of precious metals vs. barter-able items. It's best to have both, -but the items you acquire for barter should be things you would eventually use anyway if a severe SHTF doesn't occur.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> I keep 10K in cash here for emergencies.
> 
> In a real national SHTF or whatever you want to call it, money will be worthless.
> 
> ...


In SHTF, I don't think cash will become worthless immediately, -unless the government immediately switched to a new devalued currency. Just after SHTF, people will likely still have faith in money; in fact, it's value might go up for a little while, because they'll be so little of it in circulation. Like you, I have $7,000 in 5s and 10s socked away in my safe. Immediately after SHTF happens, we'll be some of the few people who can buy what we need for the crisis while the dollar still has value. I've created a list of things to buy, and I plan on spending $5,000 within the first week.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

TGus said:


> ............... I've created a list of things to buy, and I plan on spending $5,000 within the first week.


Silly me. I would just buy that stuff NOW. It may not (_*note I'm not saying won't*_) be available when the zombies arrive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Who said it WILL? I sure didn't.


Ah, ok! We're pretty much on the same page. I simply interpreted wealth in a different way. 
If it can disappear at the stroke of a key...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Silly me. I would just buy that stuff NOW. It may not (_*note I'm not saying won't*_) be available when the zombies arrive.


Plus, if it's a currency threatening situation, it'll take no more than hours before that is recognized.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If your firearms are on a list, and I bet they are, no place on your property is safe from government examination. As far as everything else, several small caches would be better. Why continue to search when you found it?


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Silly me. I would just buy that stuff NOW. It may not (_*note I'm not saying won't*_) be available when the zombies arrive.


General prepping is great now, but all kinds of different SHTF situations are possible. How do you prepare for an exact one? The more time that passes before a SHTF situation, the better we'll know the details of what we'll face, and we'll have an even clearer idea just after SHTF. I've done my general prepping; I've put money aside to do specific prepping when I know what's going down. If money means nothing then, I'd at least covered the possibilities where I could have used it. No one can predict the future; be ready for all possibilities.


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Cash, And seeds/food. Guns, and tools. Both are equally good for their respective purposes. Thats why I prep both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

TGus said:


> General prepping is great now, but all kinds of different SHTF situations are possible. How do you prepare for an exact one? The more time that passes before a SHTF situation, the better we'll know the details of what we'll face, and we'll have an even clearer idea just after SHTF. I've done my general prepping; I've put money aside to do specific prepping when I know what's going down. If money means nothing then, I'd at least covered the possibilities where I could have used it. No one can predict the future; be ready for all possibilities.


Oh, I get it now. If it's a zombie apocalypse, you buy $5,000 worth of Ho-Hos, but if North Korea starts launching nuclear-tipped ICBMs at you it's $5,000 of Twinkies.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TGus said:


> General prepping is great now, but all kinds of different SHTF situations are possible. How do you prepare for an exact one? The more time that passes before a SHTF situation, the better we'll know the details of what we'll face, and we'll have an even clearer idea just after SHTF. I've done my general prepping; I've put money aside to do specific prepping when I know what's going down. If money means nothing then, I'd at least covered the possibilities where I could have used it. No one can predict the future; be ready for all possibilities.


Let me get this straight. Our dear teacher here recommends we all go shopping after the SHTF event? Really?

Sorry sir, but in my book, that is plain stupid & will get you killed. I can predict the future. After an event, the stores will be dangerous. I will stay away. If I'm about, it will only be to bring family to the farm. We will not be stopping at Walmart for Twinkies or Ho-Hos... or any other specific prep.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Being well arm knowing how to use them and avoiding others is your first goal to prtect your life and goods.
> Period.


I love folks who say "period".

A better way is leadership.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

******* said:


> Let me get this straight. Our dear teacher here recommends we all go shopping after the SHTF event? Really?
> 
> Sorry sir, but in my book, that is plain stupid & will get you killed. I can predict the future. After an event, the stores will be dangerous. I will stay away. If I'm about, it will only be to bring family to the farm. We will not be stopping at Walmart for Twinkies or Ho-Hos... or any other specific prep.


You may be right, depending on whether the event is an EMP or a less-serious financial collapse. I'm covering all my bases. I think I'm adequately prepped now, with the exception of a few things. I don't have to spend ALL my money on prepping, and I'd rather put the extra in my safe than in the bank. I may spend it on emergency house repairs, or my kids' college, but I DO want some during SHTF when stores might only take cash, or I can use it to buy from someone who still has faith in cash.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Oh, I get it now. If it's a zombie apocalypse, you buy $5,000 worth of Ho-Hos, but if North Korea starts launching nuclear-tipped ICBMs at you it's $5,000 of Twinkies.


Again:

"... I'm covering all my bases. I think I'm adequately prepped now, with the exception of a few things. I don't have to spend ALL my money on prepping, and I'd rather put the extra in my safe than in the bank. I may spend it on emergency house repairs, or my kids' college, but I DO want some during SHTF when stores might only take cash, or I can use it to buy from someone who still has faith in cash."


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

******* said:


> Let me get this straight. Our dear teacher here recommends we all go shopping after the SHTF event? Really?
> 
> Sorry sir, but in my book, that is plain stupid & will get you killed. I can predict the future. After an event, the stores will be dangerous. I will stay away. If I'm about, it will only be to bring family to the farm. We will not be stopping at Walmart for Twinkies or Ho-Hos... or any other specific prep.


I really like that "dear teacher" part.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> If your firearms are on a list, and I bet they are, no place on your property is safe from government examination. As far as everything else, several small caches would be better. Why continue to search when you found it?


That "If your firearms are on a list, and I bet they are .." part really depresses me.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

TGus said:


> That "If your firearms are on a list, and I bet they are .." part really depresses me.


The biggest prep you can do there for that is relocate!!! Vote with your feet, another reason I left the state of michigan!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

TGus said:


> Again:
> 
> "... I'm covering all my bases. I think I'm adequately prepped now, with the exception of a few things. I don't have to spend ALL my money on prepping, and I'd rather put the extra in my safe than in the bank. I may spend it on emergency house repairs, or my kids' college, but I DO want some during SHTF when stores might only take cash, or I can use it to buy from someone who still has faith in cash."


Then why not budget and buy those 'few things' when you can, and possibly while you STILL can?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

yooper_sjd said:


> The biggest prep you can do there for that is relocate!!! Vote with your feet, another reason I left the state of michigan!


If you had a background check at time of purchase, your on the list. No bureaucrat worth anything throws away information unless its self incriminating. Legal or not, its saved somewhere. I saw a state cop bring up my pistol's serial number, make, model and date of purchase from his patrol car. That information supposed to be destroyed after three days by law. The State of PA denies this list exists.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TGus said:


> but I DO want some during SHTF when stores might only take cash, or I can use it to buy from someone who still has faith in cash.


I think you are still missing the point. You are specifying after a SHTF event... not just some minor event. With a SHTF event, you want to use those golden hours, when everyone else is making a run on the banks & stores, to activate your plans & gather your family/group. That is NOT the time to pick up extra stuff at the store. About the only store I'd consider stopping at is the local farm supply. IMO, it would be safe because while everyone else is fighting each other over food & gas, I'd be the lone guy buying up all the seed & fertilizer.

IMO, dear teacher, your advise is dangerous. The whole point of prepping is to be ahead of the pack... not in with them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

******* said:


> ..............The whole point of prepping is to be ahead of the pack... not in with them.


Oh come on now! Let's not spoil the thread by spewing out common sense.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

TGus said:


> I really like that "dear teacher" part.


So do I. He was comparing you to the dictator of North Korea.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Oh come on now! Let's not spoil the thread by spewing out common sense.


Hell, I'm sorry.  I'm learning to ignore our dear teacher's garbage but when I see him spout this idiotic nonsense, that is counterintuitive to anyone that has a basic knowledge of prepping, that is dangerous to any beginner who might consider it, well, I've got to say something.

Seriously, telling someone to hold onto money so that you can do some last minute shopping AFTER A SHTF EVENT, just might be the dumbest thing I've ever read here.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks at history, good or bad gold and silver were the mainstay.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Looks at history, good or bad gold and silver were the mainstay.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


In a world full of fiat currency, there are "others" who come up with different math. I've got the precious metals covered.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> In a world full of fiat currency, there are "others" who come up with different math. I've got the precious metals covered.


I'm slowly working on it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Looks at history, good or bad gold and silver were the mainstay.


One issue here is that we all prep in different ways for different scenarios. What makes perfect sense for one might not make sense for another. In my case, I'm rural, live on a farm & prep for a collapse of society where recovery probably would not occur in my lifetime. For that reason, I don't spend my money on precious metals but on items to ensure self reliance & security... which in my case means food/supplies for the neighbors on my lane. My complete focus is on surviving the first year or so, which will be so dangerous. In my case, and I'm afraid most, precious metals will not help in the least during that period. I guess if I ever achieved being 100% prepped, I would consider those metals. I do agree, having those metals will be important once a recovery begins. It is just ensuring we get to the recovery that concerns me most.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

******* said:


> One issue here is that we all prep in different ways for different scenarios. What makes perfect sense for one might not make sense for another. In my case, I'm rural, live on a farm & prep for a collapse of society where recovery probably would not occur in my lifetime. For that reason, I don't spend my money on precious metals but on items to ensure self reliance & security... which in my case means food/supplies for the neighbors on my lane. My complete focus is on surviving the first year or so, which will be so dangerous. In my case, and I'm afraid most, precious metals will not help in the least during that period. I guess if I ever achieved being 100% prepped, I would consider those metals. I do agree, having those metals will be important once a recovery begins. It is just ensuring we get to the recovery that concerns me most.


I agree with everything you said. Our mindset is the same. I figure as I am prepping then along the line I will pickup a coin or two if the price is right. Coins are not the priority.

Hell Zack has more silver than I do. A while back I gave him a WWII Nazi silver coin. Now he likes to look on eBay for really unique and old coins. I told him to make an effort to get some silver because if it looses it's collectibility then at least he will still have the silver value.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> So do I. He was comparing you to the dictator of North Korea.


Now I don't like it so much.


----------

